# Is this real? Will Tesla really create this car?



## ElectricAMG (8 mo ago)

Hi,
I came over this video on Youtube just now.
Is this for real that Tesla will make a car for 5000$?


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

I mean eventually, sure.

If you watched the video, that's a long term plan. There's a struggle to even make the $25,000 car now.

Tesla has been promising self-driving "next year" for 8 years. It's certainly going to happen, eventually. It's a prereq for the $5000 car.

In short, it's a dream or a wish and is so far from practicality that there's not even anything interesting to theorycraft about it yet.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Musk has always been full of BS and most of "his" ideas had appeared in 1950's comic books and mags like Mechanix Illustrated and Popular Science. The self driving car was featured in the early 60's...we still don't have it. It also makes zero sense commercially...a taxi driver makes $3-$5 on a ride hire.

You can buy an electric Citroen Ami for $8k. There's also a Chinese $10k car. Now.

Yes, as long as you can deal with having a 6kW battery pack, no A/C and a 10kW or less motor, a low priced EV is very possible.

But nobody will build one because battery supply is tight. Once we reach battery oversupply, which the Chinese have been show to do really well (pile into a technology...all of them pile in), things will get really really interesting.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

It only takes a glance at the video's teaser image and title to know that it's nonsense. You can save a lot of YouTube watching time by using some basic filter rules: nothing that has Elon Musk's image crudely pasted onto it, for example.


----------

